
Google Knol: Encouraging people to contribute knowledge - nickb
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/12/encouraging-people-to-contribute.html
======
raghus
Used to be that when Google announced stuff there'd be a live URL like
<http://knol.google.com> to start poking around...

------
robg
This is when I shout "Noooooooooooooooooooo!" then I look at the hodgepodge of
features and realize Google IS a mature company.

------
andreyf
Is there a restriction on what license knowledge will be redistributed with?

------
cyberxperts
i hope it will be a best one .... but it will take time... to become popular
as wikipedia

